# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تفاوت ریاضیات رشته ریاضی نظام جدید و ریاضیات رشته تجربی

## SSalehi

بین ریاضیات رشته ریاضی(به جز هندسه گسسته) و ریاضیات رشته تجربی چه تفاوتی است؟

----------


## SSalehi

.....................

----------


## hisoka

> بین ریاضیات رشته ریاضی(به جز هندسه گسسته) و ریاضیات رشته تجربی چه تفاوتی است؟


نظام جدید تجربیا خطوط مجانب رو نمیخونن بخشی از کاربرد مشتق که ریاضیا میخونن هم ندارن ضمن اینکه برخی مطالب رو دیرتر میخونن ( مثلا همسایگی رو ریاضیا یازدهم میخونن تجربیا فک کنم دوازدهم )

----------


## SSalehi

> نظام جدید تجربیا خطوط مجانب رو نمیخونن بخشی از کاربرد مشتق که ریاضیا میخونن هم ندارن ضمن اینکه برخی مطالب رو دیرتر میخونن ( مثلا همسایگی رو ریاضیا یازدهم میخونن تجربیا فک کنم دوازدهم )


در کل سه سال به طور مبحثی فقط همون خطوط  مجانب  و کاربرد مشتقه؟

----------


## amoehsan

> بین ریاضیات رشته ریاضی(به جز هندسه گسسته) و ریاضیات رشته تجربی چه تفاوتی است؟


الان یک کتاب داریم ما به اسم امار و احتمال که شما چکیده ای از مباحثشو دارید(مثل احتمال شرطی و آمار )

----------


## amoehsan

> نظام جدید تجربیا خطوط مجانب رو نمیخونن بخشی از کاربرد مشتق که ریاضیا میخونن هم ندارن ضمن اینکه برخی مطالب رو دیرتر میخونن ( مثلا همسایگی رو ریاضیا یازدهم میخونن تجربیا فک کنم دوازدهم )


همسایگی رو که سال یازدهم تجربی دارن

----------


## SSalehi

> الان یک کتاب داریم ما به اسم امار و احتمال که شما چکیده ای از مباحثشو دارید(مثل احتمال شرطی و آمار )


من ریاضیم

----------


## SSalehi

> همسایگی رو که سال یازدهم تجربی دارن


من پایه ریاضی ضعیفی دارم می خواستم بذم کلاس.مدرسش را می شناسم خیلی خوبه اما کلاس برای رشته تجربی فقط داره.می خواستم اگر اختلاف زیادی نداره برم کلاسش اونجاهایی که رشته ریاضی اضافه داره را خودم بخونم

----------


## amoehsan

> من پایه ریاضی ضعیفی دارم می خواستم بذم کلاس.مدرسش را می شناسم خیلی خوبه اما کلاس برای رشته تجربی فقط داره.می خواستم اگر اختلاف زیادی نداره برم کلاسش اونجاهایی که رشته ریاضی اضافه داره را خودم بخونم


خب اخه تجربی ها توی ریاضیشون بعضی چیزا رو دارن که ما توی هندسه و امار میخونیم.وقتت شاید تلف شه

----------

